# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  چندراهی در رتبه بندی دانشکده های فیزیوتراپی

## Amirsolhjoo

سلام دوستان این ترتیب بنظرتون خوبه؟؟من ساکن تهرانم و اینو وارد کردم میخوام همه چیو در نظر بگیرید
اصفهان مشهد بابل گیلان همدان سمنان
تشکر

----------

